# external hard drives



## ezee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello folks. Not sure if this is the right forum. 
Im looking to play movies that I download to an external hard drive on my bell (telus hd sattelite reciever.
I quess I need a powered external drive on this device to power it. 
Does anyone have any recomendation?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I use one of these for one my DirecTV receivers. Not sure if it will work with Bell though. :dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you know what the interface on the Bell is? USB/eSATA?

That would help in narrowing it down, but any external enclosure like the WD or Seagate ones should work.

The larger varietals (that use full size hard drives) always require outside power, so you should be good there. The small ones (laptop drives) are usually powered by the USB bus. Not sure if your Bell box can support that. The larger ones are usually quieter and cheaper for the same capacity, though.

Good luck.


----------

